# Kayak Fishing For Fluke - Chincoteague



## Jay_J (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi everyone! I'm going to Chincoteague (Tom's Cove) in a few weeks and want to do some fishing. I've never fished for fluke before but would like to try it in my kayak. Any tips? Advice? Where should I go? What kind of rig should I use?

Also what other kind of fishing is good at Chincoteague the first week of August?

Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Following also....


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I've been fishing the beach there on a regular basis this year, but it's the first year I've fished there. Lately it's been just sharks on the ocean side. Lots of people in kayaks on the sound side for flounder though. Talking to the ranger he said that they do normally get a small run of big drum early fall. .. best shark this year for me there was a 5' black tip


----------



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

I've not fished the coast of Va, only the mtns for trout. In SENC, I look for feeder creeks that empty into another body of water. I hit these places hard on the last two hrs. of a falling tide, during slack tide, and the first two hrs. of a rising tide. So much the better if they have an oyster rock that bait hang around. Ledges are another area to target where there's a drop in water depth along with the points of sandbars. Docks are another popular area to target here as is any structure that creates a break in the current. I fish Zman minnowz with mullet flavored procure until the finger mullet are big enough for me to catch cast netting. From then on thru Thanksgiving they're all I use. If something other than finger mullet is the main bait, match it. I use a Carolina rig and khale hooks from #1 to 3/0 depending on the size of the baits. Cast and retrieve keeping your bait near the bottom. Big baits = bigger fish most of the time. Take and use a net and net the fish head first. Be aware of their teeth and your vulnerable areas when you have one in the kayak with you. They hardly ever go to the cooler or back in the water without thrashing about.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Stop in at Captain Steve's when you get to Chincoteague. They'll help you out. Good people there.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

If it were me, I'd be jigging a gulp or strips on a bucktail. Find a deeper edge in 18-22' of water and pound it to death. Now that the spring run is over, most of the seaside fish will start to move off to deeper nearshore wrecks, and at least into the deeper channel edges closer to the ocean. No need to over complicate things with fancy rigs either, a simple 3/4-2 oz. Bucktail with a 5" gulp swimming mullet or a 5-7" jerk shad and you'll be able to find them. Try to focus on cooler incoming tide water, opposed to spring when you want warmer outgoing water.


----------

